# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τροπικά πουλιά

## οδυσσέας

δειτε πουλια. εγω εμεινα με ανοιχτο στομα :eek:  μεχρι να τελειωσει. :Anim 59:

----------


## christos78

Απίστευτα χρώματα 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------

